# Магнитные матрацы



## Tamara Runte (26 Фев 2007)

Приобрела магнитный матрац, спала на нем ежедневно, после месяца почувствовала боль в поясничном отделе позвоночника, что послужило обращением к врачу.

Диагноз - остеопороз. Возможно, это совпадение, но хотелось бы узнать о пользе магнитных матрацев, есть ли противопоказания и как долго можно пользоваться магнитным матрацем. 

И еще - в моем матте имеется кабель для вставления в розетку, заземление - должно ли оно быть постоянно включено в розетку? Буду признательна за совет, заранее спасибо.

Тамара


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Фев 2007)

*магнитные матрацы*

1. Возраст?
2. Магниты постоянные или электромагниты?
3. А в розетке заземление есть?


----------



## naiwnyak (8 Июл 2007)

*магнитные матрацы*

В продолжении темы о матрасах, и именно магнитных.
Видя мои страдания со спиной и ногами подруга привезла мне магнитный наматрасник фирмы *Nikken*, уверяя,что у нее были боли в ноге и пояснице и после его использования все исчезло. Она рекомендовала его просто как волшебное исцеление Изделие не дешевое, размер 190х90х5 стоит около 16000 руб., правда, никаких проводов к нему нет, хотя у нее дома есть заземление, я сама видела.
Теперь вот думаю, так ли полезны магниты, прочитав предыдущий пост Что скажут врачи по этому поводу, насколько проверены эти технологии? Вот ссылка на сайт и именно на это изделие ********** 
Мне в прокат еще выдали наколенники и напульсники на ноги, качество отменное, не сравнить с тем,что продается в аптеках.
И все таки, есть смысл покупать такой матрас?
Буду, конечно, на себе пробовать, и на гвозди ляжешь, лишь бы не болело

*Модератор:* удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------

